# 1900 Steffey



## jkent (Nov 10, 2012)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Othe...0264729?pt=US_motorcycles&hash=item4609b06099


----------



## Greg M (Nov 10, 2012)

Damn, defective lottery ticket!  I want that.
  I'd be afraid to run it; what with the hot cylinder head between your legs and the open spark plug connection near tender places, but I still want it.

  -Greg


----------

